# People with adult standards...



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

how tall is your standard now (full grown) and how tall was it when it was 5-6 months old? (or any other puppy age/measurement). Just out of interest


----------



## Kmom (Nov 18, 2011)

Kobe is 5 1/2 months and approximatley 20" and 33 pounds as of last week. Great question! I also am wondering how big Kobe is going to get and look forward to seeing answers to your post.


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

I have not had Hazel measured but she weighed 30lbs when she went in for her 4 months shots and she seems to have grown a lot since than. Not sure how to measure a dog... more of a horse person when it comes to knowing how to measure 

Here is a picture of Hazel I snapped while I took a break to look at her to see if I would know where to measure.

off for a google lesson


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Cammie is a smalll standard, now 8 months old, 32 pounds and just over 20 inches. I've been keeping track of her height and weight and using a puppy growth chart to calculate her predicted adult height and weight. The puppy growth chart was posted in another thread on this forum (can't seem to find it right now). Here are my records for her from age 12 weeks to age 35 weeks. You may need to click on the thumbnail to see the numbers.


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Hmm, I don't have an adult, but I am curious about this too. Ralph will be 6 months next week and weighs 34 pounds.


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

Is Hazel fat? She doesn't look fat to me. She is weighing what others are weighing that are 1-2 months older than she is. Hmmm vet thought she was very nice so she must just be bigger. Still trying to figure out how to measure.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Here it is ... I had made this up for his baby book


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I didn't measure Vegas as a pup, and I didn't have Vienna as a pup. But Vegas is 24" I believe and Vienna is about 25"


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

you measure them at the top of the shoulder, just the same as measuring a horse at the withers. just use a measuring tape and get the dog to stand there while you measure how high the shoulders are (not including fur of course!)


----------



## Poodle Head (Sep 12, 2011)

Hmmm I can't remember what my pup weighed at 6 months, but I would guess somewhere around 40ish lbs. She was only 8.9 when we got her. She's 9 months now, about 55 lbs and 25". She is the same height/weight now as her mom - her dad was 65 lbs and 27". I don't imagine she will grow much more.


----------



## catsaqqara (May 20, 2011)

Jaden was 21in at about 5 months and he is is now 24 1/2in at the shoulder.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Indy is 23.5 inches and 38 lbs; Maddy is 22.5 inches and 36 lbs (both are 7 months old).


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

peppersb said:


> Cammie is a smalll standard, now 8 months old, 32 pounds and just over 20 inches. I've been keeping track of her height and weight and using a puppy growth chart to calculate her predicted adult height and weight. The puppy growth chart was posted in another thread on this forum (can't seem to find it right now). Here are my records for her from age 12 weeks to age 35 weeks. You may need to click on the thumbnail to see the numbers.


that's such a cool growth chart, can anybody find where the predicted height calculations come from?


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

My Zoe is only 40lbs at 16 months, but is tall. Is that normal/okay? She seems so light, yet looks like a decent size to me.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

ladybird said:


> that's such a cool growth chart, can anybody find where the predicted height calculations come from?


Can't find the link that I originally saw on this forum, but with the help of Google, I found the same chart. Here it is:

http://www.goldendoodles.com/care/growth_chart.htm

The numbers in my chart came from eyeballing the middle of the red or blue lines. So for examle, at 12 weeks, Cammie was 10 pounds. Looking at the middle of the red line, it looked like a 12 week pup would be about 30% of her adult weight. 30% is the same as .3, so the predicted adult weight is: 
10/.3 = 33.33


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I just found the thread where I originally saw this chart:

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/13694-found-great-height-weight-chart-puppies.html


----------



## Mallhopper (Dec 16, 2011)

Apparently Bentley is part moose! He is 5 1/2 months old and weighs 42lbs. and is 25.5 inches tall. My big boy!


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Tymaca said:


> My Zoe is only 40lbs at 16 months, but is tall. Is that normal/okay? She seems so light, yet looks like a decent size to me.


 I would say it has a lo lot to do with the height of the poodle ... as well a the size of her parents. Our last boy was big at 28" and the vet wanted him kept at 64 lbs. Russell is 29 1/2" tall,his parents are 70 & 75 lbs, and he has a brother that is over 80 lbs. Russell hasn't been in to see the vet for a while ... but I feel he looks good at 70lbs, he was too bulky at 75 lbs.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow, it will be interesting to see how big Bentley gets! That IS big for only 5.5 months!


----------



## Tymaca (Oct 13, 2011)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> I would say it has a lo lot to do with the height of the poodle ... as well a the size of her parents. Our last boy was big at 28" and the vet wanted him kept at 64 lbs. Russell is 29 1/2" tall,his parents are 70 & 75 lbs, and he has a brother that is over 80 lbs. Russell hasn't been in to see the vet for a while ... but I feel he looks good at 70lbs, he was too bulky at 75 lbs.


WOW!! Your SPOOs are huge! I love big dogs.  I just measured Zoe (minus the hair!) and she is just a tad over 24". So, that seems pretty tall for her weight, but she looks healthy (not too thin). She must have light bones!


----------



## wickednag (Nov 30, 2011)

Mallhopper said:


> Apparently Bentley is part moose! He is 5 1/2 months old and weighs 42lbs. and is 25.5 inches tall. My big boy!


And very handsome!


----------



## Mallhopper (Dec 16, 2011)

Indiana said:


> Wow, it will be interesting to see how big Bentley gets! That IS big for only 5.5 months!


My husband picked him up from the breeder for us and when I was telling him this morning about how much bigger he was than some of your other measurements, he said, "He's not near as big as his dad is. I saw him at the breeders." OHHH MERCY! :afraid: hehe.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My standard is a small girl, 22 inches at the shoulder at a year old this month. She was about 19 inches tall at 5 months old, 20.5 inches at 6 months then creeped up very slowly in spurts to 22.


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

ok then... so my puppy at 5 months is just over 20" tall, weighs 34lbs, according to the growth chart his adult height should be about 25" tall. sounds about right if his mum was 25" and his dad a little taller


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

Nimbus is now about just under 21 1/2 inches tall at 6 months old


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Oops just measured them again and Indy is 24 inches now, and Maddy is 23 inches. They're growing more slowly now though, and starting to fill out. Finally!


----------



## Kmom (Nov 18, 2011)

Just came back from vet to get Kobe weighed for his Trifexis. He was 6 months old last week - 38 lbs, 24 inches. Seems like I have a big boy too!


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

Huxley's parents are both 26 inches tall, his mom 50lbs his dad 60lbs. At 8 months Hux is 23 inches tall and about 40+lbs. He was definitely the shortest (and widest) of his litter (which is why his brother is showing in Finland and we get little Huxley with us! LOL). So I'm not sure if he's going to get up to his parent's height or not. After having a Great Dane, I thought I wanted a tall poodle, but his height now is actually really neat.


----------



## ladybird (Jul 9, 2011)

I did a little spreadsheet work and here are the predicted heights (according to the growth chart) of everyone who participated so far! 

Kmom - Kobe - predicted height around 29"
peppersb - Cammie - predicted height around 22"
PoodlePowerBC - Russel - predicted height around 30.5" (it was 29" at the younger measures!)
Poodle Head - (name?) - predicted height around 27"
catsaqqara - Jaden - predicted height around 27" (didn't give an age for current measurement so going by 5 months one)
Indiana - Indie - predicted height around 27"
Indiana - Maddy - predicted height around 26"
Mallhopper - Bentley - predicted height around 31.5" (wow!)
outwest - (name?) - predicted height around 23"
WestCoastSpoo - Huxley - predicted height around 25"

and my own - Nimbus - predicted height around 26" (he is 21.5" at 6 months)


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

ladybird said:


> I did a little spreadsheet work and here are the predicted heights (according to the growth chart) of everyone who participated so far!
> 
> Kmom - Kobe - predicted height around 29"
> peppersb - Cammie - predicted height around 22"
> ...


WOW! Thanks so much for doing this ladybird!!  Your numbers seem about right for Huxley - I was thinking he would end up shorter than his mum and dad so it will be neat to see how tall he ends up! What a big range - from 22 inches to almost 32!! I've been told poodles grow tall up to a year old and then "thicken" out until 2 yrs. I'm sure it varies from poodle to poodle based on genes, but it's interesting to watch all these pups growing!!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks Ladybird! That was really sweet of you to do. Let's all check in again in a few months to see how big they ended up getting!


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Although I can't add much on the size of a spoo since I have a mpoo, I noticed you are from North Scotland. My groomer is from Scotland and is such a doll, I had to say hi! Stacy Scott groomed my Jake for his entire life and now gets to groom Mr. Sunny! Nimbus is adorable!


----------



## afkar (Dec 9, 2011)

I'll have to convert from metric. Haven't weighed my lot in a while & haven't actually measured either of the youngsters. Tia has only been measured due to the height needed for her obedience entries..


----------



## Mallhopper (Dec 16, 2011)

Thank you, Ladybird! That was awesome! I'm definitely going to keep up with Bentley's measurements to see if he stays in line!


----------

